# FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

I am parting out my mk2 GTI and I am offering the complete air ride system up for sale. All components have roughly 1500 miles on them. This system was assembled in April of this year.
- MASON-Tech Signature Series struts/shocks
- Level 3 air management system
- Dakota Digital pressure-based automatic ride height controller with digital display/controller plus key fob remote control
- Air Ride Technology 5-gallon steel tank
- Dual Viair 400 compressors, chrome
- I will include a 70' roll of new air line and all the fittings to plumb the system
- Fits mk2/3 Golf/Jetta and all Corrado
Retail price for this setup would be approximately $3800. 
*$2800 OBO + shipping *
Visa/MC/Discover/Amex/Paypal accepted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Struts/shocks








Dakota Digital auto ride control system












_Modified by [email protected] at 11:03 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System ([email protected])*

Can I buy your mk2, god damn that thing is hot as is.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Can I buy your mk2, god damn that thing is hot as is.

Yes!! Car is for sale here.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

I am guessing you dont want to part out the system?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System (gregvh)*

wow, that is a beaut car and setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

saw this car i believe at june jitter bug in niagara falls this year, car was sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

Thanks for the compliments!
Not really looking to part out the system at the moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System ([email protected])*

No _reasonable_ offers refused! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## porkchops! (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System ([email protected])*

trade for some old style modernlines, 16x9 all around, freshly completely polished lips, mint condition, brand new never driven 205/40 falken 512s?
prettty pleaseeeee?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System (porkchops!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porkchops!* »_trade for some old style modernlines, 16x9 all around, freshly completely polished lips, mint condition, brand new never driven 205/40 falken 512s?
prettty pleaseeeee?









Sorry, I already have a new set of wheels for the my new project.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System ([email protected])*

did i see this car at big ohio this year? car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System (baun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baun* »_did i see this car at big ohio this year? car looks so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, I was there. Thanks!


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

pm sent, want to work something out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (gambit420s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gambit420s* »_pm sent, want to work something out?

IM returned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boogy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System ([email protected])*

up for mk2 perfection


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System (boogy)*

such a sick set-up


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I love your car...I wish I had the money to buy it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow Scott. You have had this car so long. I thought you would never get rid of it. 
good luck bro. I will be calling you soon I hope


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Wow Scott. You have had this car so long. I thought you would never get rid of it. 
good luck bro. I will be calling you soon I hope









Hard to believe, but true. Call me!


----------



## George Costanza (Sep 8, 2008)

sweet setup but you're only saving 600?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (George Costanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George Costanza* »_sweet setup but you're only saving 600?

OBO=Or Best Offer


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
OBO=Or Best Offer









ok i will start then ... signature series = $1800 new correct? and $1000 for just the fronts?
How bout $800 shipped for fronts or $1400 for both front and back


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_
ok i will start then ... signature series = $1800 new correct? and $1000 for just the fronts?
How bout $800 shipped for fronts or $1400 for both front and back

At this point, I would rather sell it as a complete kit.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At this point, I would rather sell it as a complete kit.

Ya I know . . . just a gentle nudge to remind you I am here if you decide different








Free bump and IM sent


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At this point, I would rather sell it as a complete kit.

IM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (GTI017)*

scott good luck with the sale...maybe i will put a large wager on the osu and texas game and then buy this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_scott good luck with the sale...maybe i will put a large wager on the osu and texas game and then buy this









Haha, hope you're not betting on OSU


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

looks nice. if you still have it in a week or two maybe ill pick it up from you.


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Swap for a MK4 setup? I no longer have a MK4 and want to run my bags on my MK2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (vwmk2vr6s)*

New price bump! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice car! Sent you a pm.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: FS: Complete Used MASON-Tech Air Ride System ([email protected])*

Mr. Mason is a stand up guy and that is a fine looking price!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Matt


----------

